# First carving, weathervane



## Matt1371 (17 d ago)

Giving carving a try.
This was carved from glued up construction lumber. Printed a picture off the internet to use as a rough template. Power carved with a Kutzall disc to get the rough shape followed by gouges to finish. Gilded with copper leaf, I tried to patina the leaf with different chemicals but none really took so used a dark glaze to antique it sealed with spray lacquer. It was a fun project and since I’ve purchased some basswood for future carvings.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Hot ziggity, that is one nice looking rooster, and weather vane! Not sure that copper leaf acts like sheet copper (don't know why it wouldn't), so if you want to get that green copper effect next time, stand your project up in a container with chlorine bleach in it. Don't let the bleach contact the copper. It may take a little time (maybe a few weeks), but you'll be 30 years ahead of the natural aging of copper to that beautiful patina. Another way is with cold patina. You can go here to get that- Sculpt Nouveau. While you're there, buy a can of matte lacquer to seal your project, if you don't want it shiny, or gloss lacquer, if you do..


----------



## Matt1371 (17 d ago)

Awesome, I didn’t know you could fume copper! The leaf is supposed to be real copper so going to give it a try.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

Thats your first carving???? Goodness, thats a heck of a first. Great work! I love the look of the copper.


----------



## Matt1371 (17 d ago)

Thedustydutchman said:


> Thats your first carving???? Goodness, thats a heck of a first. Great work! I love the look of the copper.


Thanks, watched a lot of Rick butz videos on YouTube and got his book. Ruth tappin on YouTube for the copper leaf instructions. 
really like the folk art look, it helped me see it from, it’s not supposed to look realistic or perfect, made me relax and have fun.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

I am also a fan of the folk art look. Im not super big on perfection, handmade things should look handmade


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Sharp looking rooster, more so for a first. Well Done.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent carving! I like the copper on it.

Claude


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I thought about it later, and the OP may want to try the patination on some other small sample, because I don't know if the sizing will interfere with the process. I've never done leafing, so an experiment is in order.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey Matt - awesome job.
I watched Rick Butz when he had his TV show and have a few of his (VHS) videos. He was very inspirational for me. When/if you get serious about applying metal leaf to projects, this is one technique that takes some looking into. As with most products, all are not the same and one size never fits all. Gilding is another artform in itself.
Great Job - thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Matt1371 (17 d ago)

Dark_Lightning said:


> I thought about it later, and the OP may want to try the patination on some other small sample, because I don't know if the sizing will interfere with the process. I've never done leafing, so an experiment is in order.


Was going to start a sample in the next few weeks and see what happens. Will post back


----------

